# LRT-Bone at San Jose



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 2, 2010)

A car-hits-train story for a change:

Light-rail train derailed in crash in San Jose

"Valley Transportation Authority spokeswoman Brandi Childress said a Toyota Camry traveling south on Zanker Road at about 9:50 a.m. crashed directly into the middle of the one-car train, which was traveling south on Tasman Drive as it entered the wide intersection.

"'This was a real T-bone collision,' said Childress, who noted that trolley derailments are rare. 'Our driver had the green light.'"

Includes a first-rate photo gallery of 11 very clear, expandable pics.


----------



## surfgeek (Jun 3, 2010)

More like a revisiting of our past, in San Jo. Back when Light Rail first started service here, there was a rash of accidents wherein automobiles would bop into the sides of (and of course, in front of) LR trains. "People just need to get used to the presence of the trains" was how it got 'splained away.

Um. yes, big white noisy honking trains travelling on well-defined tracks. They just come outta nowhere, eh.

Easy for me to laugh I guess, as it happened *again today*, 6/3/10:

"San Jose: Crash on N. First St. disrupts light rail; service now restored

By Mark Gomez

[email protected]

A woman who thought she was running out of gas and made an illegal left turn on North First Street to get to a gas station was struck this morning by a light-rail train, disrupting service in San Jose for about one hour, according to police."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 3, 2010)

surfgeek said:


> Um. yes, big white noisy honking trains travelling on well-defined tracks. They just come outta nowhere, eh.


I recently heard about a Texas streetcar motorman whooz train was involved in a collision with an automobile. As it was told to me, the motorist in question became highly irate that the motorman had not even TRIED to swerve. <_<

The story to which surfgeek referred: Crash on N. First St. disrupts light rail; service now restored

"The collision between the white SUV and northbound light-rail train happened about 7 a.m., according to San Jose police spokesman Dirk Parsons. The woman was driving northbound on North First Street and attempted to make an illegal left turn into a Union 76 gas station located across from the southbound Interstate 880 offramp."

The other day there was this gem: San Jose bank robber chooses wrong getaway vehicle -- light rail train

"With no getaway car waiting, the bank robber picked a novel way to try to elude police — a light rail train. It turned out to be a big mistake.

"'It's not something I've heard of before,' police spokesman Dirk Parsons said."


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 5, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The other day there was this gem: San Jose bank robber chooses wrong getaway vehicle -- light rail train
> "With no getaway car waiting, the bank robber picked a novel way to try to elude police — a light rail train. It turned out to be a big mistake.
> 
> "'It's not something I've heard of before,' police spokesman Dirk Parsons said."


Doesn't this happen all the time? I mean, isn't one of the big excuses transit opponents will use to try and kill service expansion that transit brings crime. I would just assume that a criminal would use transit to get to/from his target.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 5, 2010)

Trogdor said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > The other day there was this gem: San Jose bank robber chooses wrong getaway vehicle -- light rail train
> ...


Just because somebody makes an argument doesn't mean it's true. I would think it's pretty rare for a criminal to use a bus or a train for a getaway vehicle. I mean everything would have to be synched up to the bus or train schedule. And what happens if the transit vehicle is late? Not very good planning.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Jun 5, 2010)

A Toyota car involved in an Accident sounds suspicious ? :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 5, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> A car-hits-train story for a change:
> Light-rail train derailed in crash in San Jose
> 
> "Valley Transportation Authority spokeswoman Brandi Childress said a Toyota Camry traveling south on Zanker Road at about 9:50 a.m. crashed directly into the middle of the one-car train, which was traveling south on Tasman Drive as it entered the wide intersection.
> ...


link does not work


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 6, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> link does not work


Sometimes updates are done, and a new link replaces an older one. In this case the link still works, at least here. Possibly pop-up issues that need to be clicked through?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 13, 2010)

its working now their website must have been down


----------

